# Gold Rush II



## MAC ONE (Feb 15, 2012)

I named this bait Gold Rush the lure is 12 inches long and 2 inches in diameter hand turned on lathe to shape and weighted the main body is 24k gold leaf the plates on the top and bottom are made from stainless steel the idea of the bite plates are if a toothy critter lays his nasty teeth on it , It will not puncher the lure body the side fins are also hand sculptured and made from stainless steel , the front dive lip is also done the same, if you notice in the picture you do not see any screws in the bite plates, side fins or front lip, I tack welded stainless steel welding wire to the bottom sides and drilled the main body and epoxied them into place this was to give the bait a clean sleek look, once the 24k gold leaf was finished each piece laid my hand man that tool awhile I clear coated the bait, then I started my black strips that go down the sides and then painted the top a black and underside orange with 24k gold dust mixed into the orange paint, then I gave the bait another coat of clear, then I started the facial features gills eyes and mouth and then highlighting and shading, I then gave the bait another coat of clear, then I came back on the gills again with second round to try and give it that 3d look with more highlighting and then I gave the bait another coat of clear, then I painted all my metal parts and installed them to body, you cant tell in the pictures but the back sides of the fins are also painted like front, then I gave the bait another coat of clear, then I started painting my pattern on top and bottom this took 3 different kinds of paint on top of each other, I started with black then a step the pattern to give it the 3D look and then I sprayed gold , then I sprayed torques on top of that I also did the same for the bottom but orange was the first the color then gold then torques, then I painted all the hook eyes to match and clear coated the hook eyes also and then I painted all the hooks to match with highlight and 24k gold dust and clear coated them also , I then finished the baited with 3 more coats of clear , I think there was a total of 13 coats of clear all together and there not one air bubble anywhere in the coats, I started on this in bait towards the end of October of 2011 and finished it the first week of January 2012, enjoy.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks like a work of art! I don't do
much Muskie fishing as this looks like a Muskie sized lure but I'd hang this thing on my wall!!!!! Awesome paint job resembles a sauger in a way on the sides!!!! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats something else right there....work of art is for sure. Very nice Mocone.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow 
I would be scared to fish with this thing, for fear of loosing it.
How much does it weigh all together?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Are you freaking kidding me? A bait built for a king. Amazing!!!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Piece of art...................... AWESOME


----------

